# Give this a try



## torreyislandkid (Sep 11, 2012)

I cant seem to catch a fise the conventional way. Maybe I should try this insted.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/01/14/fish-catches-man_n_2471583.html?ncid=edlinkusaolp00000009


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

I hope he had a tarpon tag!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

my ears hurt after all the screaming.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

That's awesome! Hope the fish was ok though...


----------

